# Benigni e i Dieci Comandamenti. 15-16 Dicembre 2014. Rai 1



## admin (13 Ottobre 2014)

Roberto Benigni si prepara a tornare in tv. I prossimi 15 e 16 Dicembre 2014, il premio Oscar tornerà in Rai con due serate dedicate a "I Dieci Comandamenti".

Benigni, in conferenza stampa, ha dichiarato:"Tutti sono convinti di conoscere i dieci comandamenti. Ma poi fanno confusione. Ho un amico che dice "Non uccidere la donna d'altri e non rubare durante le feste". Rappresentano il riassunto di tutto. Rappresentano il più grande spettacolo: religioso e laico. Sto preparando anche il nuovo film. Stiamo scrivendo. E' da tanto che non faccio cinema. Ed ho nostalgia".


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2014)

4 milioni di euro...


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Dicembre 2014)

Benigni è diventato di una tristezza inenarrabile. Questo spettacolo sui dieci comandamenti è stato proprio il colmo, ormai si è venduto completamente, con le sviolinate alla Patria e alla Religione. Il Woody Allen dei poveracci.


----------



## Mou (17 Dicembre 2014)

Contestare serate come queste di Benigni significa che ci meritiamo canale 5. Si può essere d'accordo o meno sul personaggio, sul modo di fare, sul compenso, ma mi sembra innegabile che se la tv pubblica vuole risorgere deve puntare sulla qualità, indipendentemente che ci sia simpatica o meno.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Contestare serate come queste di Benigni significa che ci meritiamo canale 5. Si può essere d'accordo o meno sul personaggio, sul modo di fare, sul compenso, ma mi sembra innegabile che se la tv pubblica vuole risorgere deve puntare sulla qualità, indipendentemente che ci sia simpatica o meno.



4 milioni di euro manco se avesse parlato il padre eterno.
Poi benigni non è sinonimo qualità.Se i mie soldi del canone servono a pagare la serata di benigni perché spacciata per tv di gran classe bè mi tengo volentieri i soldi e pure canale cinque.Dovrebbero oscurali i canali rai,se la gente ama la cultura non è certo li che se la va a vedere


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Contestare serate come queste di Benigni significa che ci meritiamo canale 5. Si può essere d'accordo o meno sul personaggio, sul modo di fare, sul compenso, ma mi sembra innegabile che se la tv pubblica vuole risorgere deve puntare sulla qualità, indipendentemente che ci sia simpatica o meno.



Concordo in pieno. La trasmissione è stata veramente bellissima.
Vorrei proporvi un ulteriore spunto di riflessione, una breve analisi che ho fatto partendo da un articolo de La Repubblica sugli ascolti:
Una piccola riflessione, prendendo spunto da un articolo di la Repubblica: 
"Benigni ce l'ha fatta: ha superato se stesso riuscendo a trascinare i suoi Dieci Comandamenti su Raiuno oltre il muro dei dieci milioni di telespettatori. La seconda puntata del programma è stata seguita ieri su Rai1 da 10 milioni 266 mila telespettatori, con il 38.32% di share: la prima puntata aveva raccolto 9,1 milioni di telespettatori pari al 33% di share."
Al di là di qualsiasi commento sulla bellezza del programma, che mi pare in questo momento superfluo, vorrei fare notare un aspetto che può sembrare secondario. Dieci milioni di telespettatori hanno guardato un programma sostanzialmente "culturale" in prima serata sul primo canale della televisione pubblica. La sera prima 9 milioni.
Questo dimostra due cose:
1- La televisione pubblica può, quando vuole, produrre programmi culturali di alta qualità sugli argomenti più svariati.
2- Non è assolutamente vero, e gli ascolti sono lì a dimostrarlo, che non ci sia "mercato" per programmi di questo tipo: al contrario mi sembra che ci sia una certa "sete" di programmi del genere. Sarà che ci sono persone che apprezzano la cultura, sarà che forse molti si sono stufati di essere circondati dalla mediocrità culturale che sta contaminando il mondo dello spettacolo (televisivo) da anni. Personalmente mi auguro che qualcuno possa riflettere su questo, perché una televisione di qualità può essere una straordinaria risorsa, anche per il rilancio della società, che mai come ora avrebbe bisogno di ripartire da un po' di sana cultura.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> 4 milioni di euro manco se avesse parlato il padre eterno.
> Poi benigni non è sinonimo qualità.Se i mie soldi del canone servono a pagare la serata di benigni perché spacciata per tv di gran classe bè mi tengo volentieri i soldi e pure canale cinque.Dovrebbero oscurali i canali rai,se la gente ama la cultura non è certo li che se la va a vedere



Benigni non è sinonimo di qualità, questa è un'opinione personale perché per me, per esempio è vero il contrario. Io ho visto la trasmissione, ne sono estremamente soddisfatto. Molte persone (non sto dicendo che sia il tuo caso, sia chiaro) si limitano come sempre a fare polemiche fermandosi sull'ingaggio percepito, senza naturalmente aver visto il programma o chiedersi nulla riguardo a tutto il resto, all'impegno che la preparazione di un lavoro del genere comporta, al ritorno economico che la trasmissione fornisce all'azienda etc etc. Personalmente non mi interessa quanto sia stato pagato benigni, anzi, preferisco che i miei soldi (intesi come soldi pubblici) finiscano nelle tasche di Benigni che mi ha fatto divertire, riflettere ed emozionare, mi ha fatto porre domande sul mio comportamento e sulla mia sfera spirituale per due sere piuttosto che spendere anche la metà dei soldi per qualche boiata di reality show. Poi, come sempre, sono opinioni personali.


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> 4 milioni di euro...



Partendo dal presupposto che non avrei mai speso una cifra del genere per Benigni, millemila volte meglio spendere così i soldi piuttosto che per porcate come l'Isola dei Famosi. Poi per carità, sono d'accordissimo che ormai si sia completamente venduto e sia di una tristezza allucinante, ma se non altro per una volta spendono in qualcosa di culturale.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]: dove hai recuperato la cifra del compenso? perché su internet le voci sono discordi, il presidente delle commissione di vigilanza Fico ha fatto una interrogazione parlando di 2,4 milioni mentre la Rai ha smentito sostenendo che le cifre erano "inferiori ai compensi riconosciuti nel 2012)


----------



## Mou (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]: dove hai recuperato la cifra del compenso? perché su internet le voci sono discordi, il presidente delle commissione di vigilanza Fico ha fatto una interrogazione parlando di 2,4 milioni mentre la Rai ha smentito sostenendo che le cifre erano "inferiori ai compensi riconosciuti nel 2012)



Se la Rai dà a Benigni 2.4 milioni, significa che attraverso la pubblicità e affini ne percepisce di più. Non vedo dove sia lo scandalo, la Rai è un carrozzone pesantissimo che deve tagliare altrove, sulle sedi Rai sparse per la penisola e inutili, sulle consulenze esterne, non certo su Benigni.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Se la Rai dà a Benigni 2.4 milioni, significa che attraverso la pubblicità e affini ne percepisce di più. *Non vedo dove sia lo scandalo*, la Rai è un carrozzone pesantissimo che deve tagliare altrove, sulle sedi Rai sparse per la penisola e inutili, sulle consulenze esterne, non certo su Benigni.



Nemmeno io, è logico che se un'azienda paga un "servizio" una certa cifra vuol dire che comunque ha il suo tornaconto economico.. mi sono sempre tenuto alla larga dalle svariate polemiche su questo o quel compenso dato a tizio o a caio, l'ho sempre trovata una polemica di una banalità estrema


----------



## Mou (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Benigni non è sinonimo di qualità, questa è un'opinione personale perché per me, per esempio è vero il contrario. Io ho visto la trasmissione, ne sono estremamente soddisfatto. Molte persone (non sto dicendo che sia il tuo caso, sia chiaro) si limitano come sempre a fare polemiche fermandosi sull'ingaggio percepito, senza naturalmente aver visto il programma o chiedersi nulla riguardo a tutto il resto, all'impegno che la preparazione di un lavoro del genere comporta, al ritorno economico che la trasmissione fornisce all'azienda etc etc. Personalmente non mi interessa quanto sia stato pagato benigni, anzi, preferisco che i miei soldi (intesi come soldi pubblici) finiscano nelle tasche di Benigni che mi ha fatto divertire, riflettere ed emozionare, mi ha fatto porre domande sul mio comportamento e sulla mia sfera spirituale per due sere piuttosto che spendere anche la metà dei soldi per qualche boiata di reality show. Poi, come sempre, sono opinioni personali.



Concordo. In moltissimi casi, le polemiche su Benigni sono portate avanti per i compensi, non entrando mai nel merito del prodotto televisivo in sé. Cosa vedo io? Che le due serate saranno il meglio trasmesso da tv pubblica nel 2014. Farà storcere nasi, ma fa anche capire che il resto è prevalentemente immondizia, robetta.
Il sabato sera la Rai, dopo ballando con le stelle (quanti saranno i cachet complessivi?), ci propina un remake di carramba di sorpresa condotto da Albano e la Perego. Cioè, per dire...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

il problema è il trema trattato , sta sviolinata alla chiesa s.p.a è proprio fuori luogo , fino a prova contraria l'italia è un paese laico


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Benigni non è sinonimo di qualità, questa è un'opinione personale perché per me, per esempio è vero il contrario. Io ho visto la trasmissione, ne sono estremamente soddisfatto. Molte persone (non sto dicendo che sia il tuo caso, sia chiaro) si limitano come sempre a fare polemiche fermandosi sull'ingaggio percepito, senza naturalmente aver visto il programma o chiedersi nulla riguardo a tutto il resto, all'impegno che la preparazione di un lavoro del genere comporta, al ritorno economico che la trasmissione fornisce all'azienda etc etc. Personalmente non mi interessa quanto sia stato pagato benigni, anzi, preferisco che i miei soldi (intesi come soldi pubblici) finiscano nelle tasche di Benigni che mi ha fatto divertire, riflettere ed emozionare, mi ha fatto porre domande sul mio comportamento e sulla mia sfera spirituale per due sere piuttosto che spendere anche la metà dei soldi per qualche boiata di reality show. Poi, come sempre, sono opinioni personali.




io immagino che ci abbia messo il massimo impegno ,che il programma guardando il palinsesto rai spicca come la stella cometa su betlemme ma sbagli a dire che non ti interessa quanto sia stato pagato benigni.Si parla di 4 milioni di soldi pubblici.In tempo di crisi.
A me questo sembra un furto in diretta nazionale.Questo insieme al duo Fazio littizetto e a quel abominio di san remo.Per me la rai dovrebbe sparire anche domani.Salverei solo piero angela per stima...lui non penso sia mai stato pagato 4 milioni per una puntata di super quark,l apice dei programmi scientifici -culturali della rai


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è il trema trattato , sta sviolinata alla chiesa s.p.a è proprio fuori luogo , fino a prova contraria l'italia è un paese laico



Sviolinata alla chiesa? ma il programma l'hai visto o parli tanto per? 
In due serate, quasi sei ore di monologo verbale Benigni avrà nominato la chiesa forse 3-4 volte. 
L'italia è un paese laico (e credimi, io sono il primo che si batte tutti i giorni per la laicità dello stato) ma, a parte che lo stato riconosce il cristianesimo come religione ufficiale, il programma di Benigni di ieri sera non era un programma religioso in senso stretto: poteva anche essere visto tranquillamente con uno spirito laico, visti gli spunti filosofici, sociologici etici e morali che ha sollevato. A meno che non mi si voglia dire che filosofia etica e morale sono una prerogativa esclusiva di un punto di vista religioso, allora alzo le mani (buttando all'aria qualche centinaio di anni di pensiero umano, ma tant'è).


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> io immagino che ci abbia messo il massimo impegno ,che sia il programma guardando il palinsesto rai spicca come la stella cometa su betlemme ma sbagli a dire che non ti interessa quanto sia stato pagato benigni.Si parla di 4 milioni di soldi pubblici.In tempo di crisi.
> A me questo sembra un furto in diretta nazionale.Questo insieme al duo Fazio littizetto e a quel abominio di san remo.Per me la rai dovrebbe sparire anche domani.Salverei solo piero angela per stima...lui non penso sia mai stato pagato 4 milioni per una puntata di super quark,l apice dei programmi scientifici -culturali della rai



Fermarsi al compenso dell'artista senza valutare l'introito garantito all'azienda sarebbe come giudicare amorale un'azienda che investe che ne so, mettiamo 15 milioni di euro per ricavarne il doppio. La rai ha pagato 4 milioni di soldi pubblici a Benigni? quanto ci ha ricavato? alla fine se ci ha guadagnato è stato un investimento, se, viceversa ci ha perso allora sì, possiamo anche stare a discutere. Tutto questo naturalmente se si vuole concepire la Rai come una normale azienda, a mio parere una logica un po' limitante, dato il ruolo di servizio pubblico "dovrebbe" svolgere. Dovremmo discutere del ruolo dell'azienda, ma andremmo decisamente off-topic.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sviolinata alla chiesa? ma il programma l'hai visto o parli tanto per?
> In due serate, quasi sei ore di monologo verbale Benigni avrà nominato la chiesa forse 3-4 volte.
> L'italia è un paese laico (e credimi, io sono il primo che si batte tutti i giorni per la laicità dello stato) ma, a parte che lo stato riconosce il cristianesimo come religione ufficiale, il programma di Benigni di ieri sera non era un programma religioso in senso stretto: poteva anche essere visto tranquillamente con uno spirito laico, visti gli spunti filosofici, sociologici etici e morali che ha sollevato. A meno che non mi si voglia dire che filosofia etica e morale sono una prerogativa esclusiva di un punto di vista religioso, allora alzo le mani (buttando all'aria qualche centinaio di anni di pensiero umano, ma tant'è).



prendi i 10 comandamenti , falli raccontare con l'ars oratoria di benigni e non mi dire che non è un spot pro chiesa . Si può parlare di filosofia etica e morale senza partire dai 10 comandamenti . Per par condicio dovrebbero trasmettere pure questo


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

ok, non hai visto il programma. (adesso che ci ripenso, altro che sviolinata alla chiesa, Benigni non le ha risparmiato critiche quando è stato il momento di parlare di castità, ricordo anche che all'inizio ha detto qualcosa del tipo: ci hanno provato in tanti a rovinare tutto questo, preti, cardinali etc.. ma non c'è mai riuscito nessuno.)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> ok, non hai visto il programma. (adesso che ci ripenso, altro che sviolinata alla chiesa, Benigni non le ha risparmiato critiche quando è stato il momento di parlare di castità, ricordo anche che all'inizio ha detto qualcosa del tipo: ci hanno provato in tanti a rovinare tutto questo, preti, cardinali etc.. ma non c'è mai riuscito nessuno.)



la critica velata al fine di non sembrare di parte  guarda caso va in onda su rai uno , il canale ufficiale della chiesa s.p.a. Ripeto si può parlare di etica e morale non partendo dai 10 comandamenti


----------



## Mou (17 Dicembre 2014)

Dai, Benigni non ha assolutamente risparmiato critiche e battute al lavoro censorio della Chiesa!


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> prendi i 10 comandamenti , falli raccontare con l'ars oratoria di benigni e non mi dire che non è un spot pro chiesa . Si può parlare di filosofia etica e morale senza partire dai 10 comandamenti . Per par condicio dovrebbero trasmettere pure questo



Io apprezzo molto George Carlin, ma qui l'ha fatta decisamente fuori dal vaso: 
potrei tranquillamente argomentare e smontare tutte le singole affermazioni di questo video, basato principalmente sull'ignoranza dei testi sacri e su un'analisi del tutto superficiale e di parte. Mi ci vorrebbe penso tutto il giorno e purtroppo tutto il giorno non ce l'ho. La risposta perfetta a queste considerazioni sta proprio nell'esegesi dei comandamenti fatta da Benigni, per cui ti consiglio di guardarlo, senza pregiudizi.
Già il fatto che si accomunino il comandamento di "non commettere adulterio" al "non desiderare la donna d'altri" ritenendoli la stessa cosa dimostra che non si è capito molto.
Poi quella di Carlin è satira dissacrante, e ci sta. L'errore è prendere la satira come significato di qualcosa o peggio, confrontare al satira con una spiegazione critica (son due cose diverse)


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la critica velata al fine di non sembrare di parte  guarda caso va in onda su rai uno , il canale ufficiale della chiesa s.p.a. Ripeto si può parlare di etica e morale non partendo dai 10 comandamenti



Infatti Benigni l'ha sempre fatto: con la Divinia Commedia, ad esempio. Non mi esprimo sullo spettacolo della costituzione, perché a suo tempo non lo vidi.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Contestare serate come queste di Benigni significa che ci meritiamo canale 5. Si può essere d'accordo o meno sul personaggio, sul modo di fare, sul compenso, ma mi sembra innegabile che se la tv pubblica vuole risorgere deve puntare sulla qualità, indipendentemente che ci sia simpatica o meno.



E' un discorso che va al di là della cultura televisiva. Parlo semplicemente del personaggio Benigni e ahimè, si è venduto alla grande. 

Dire poi che non ha fatto una sviolinata alla religione... dai. Ho sentito dirgli certe amenità... adamo ed eva, che bisogna dare per assunta l'esistenza di Dio (wtf?). Ha fatto solo catechismo infarcito con le solite battutine che fanno ridere chi considera Benigni un grande personaggio.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2014)

Per me chi critica lo spettacolo non l'ha visto, oppure l'ha visto e ha voglia di criticare tanto per.
Il compenso di Benigni penso sia stato ampiamente superato dai compensi della pubblicità televisiva prima e dopo la serata.
Capitolo Chiesa: ieri oltre a quello che ha già detto James, Benigni ha ricordato che il nono e il decimo comandamento sono stati scissi dalla Chiesa. Sinceramente non ricordo altro momento in cui ha citato la parola "Chiesa".

A volte sarebbe bello lasciarsi trasportare dalla bellezza delle parole e dai movimenti in sala di un poeta come lo è Benigni. Che poi, io non credo in Dio, ma è stata un'emozione sentirlo. Invece si critica e basta. Per una volta, non fatelo: fa male alla salute essere sempre arrabbiati, un bel respiro ogni tanto fa bene.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

P.S. sempre su carlin: ad un certo punto cerca di ridurre il tutto al "sii sempre onesto e fedele", cosa assolutamente condivisibile tanto è vero che l'ha enunciata, seppur in altra forma e in maniera più estesa un certo signore che si chiamava Gesù di Nazaret, nella seconda parte di quello che noto è il comandamento dell'Amore: Amerai il prossimo tuo come te stesso.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' un discorso che va al di là della cultura televisiva. Parlo semplicemente del personaggio Benigni e ahimè, si è venduto alla grande.
> 
> Dire poi che non ha fatto una sviolinata alla religione... dai. Ho sentito dirgli certe amenità... adamo ed eva, che bisogna dare per assunta l'esistenza di Dio (wtf?). Ha fatto solo catechismo infarcito con le solite battutine che fanno ridere chi considera Benigni un grande personaggio.



Benigni si è venduto? E allora? è forse un problema nostro? sarà un problema suo.
Sul dare assunta l'esistenza di Dio ha fatto un bel discorso iniziale: l'affermazione va vista come "considerate l'esistenza di Dio come chiave di lettura di tutto quello che vi sto per dire", anche se non ci credete, fate finta di farlo per due ore, vi aiuterà a capire quello che vi sto spiegando. Mi sembra ben lungi dall'essere una svioliata alla Chiesa (proprio io non riesco a capire come non si possa arrivare a capire che parlare di Dio, anche il Dio cristiano è una cosa che prescinde dalla Chiesa (cattolica tra l'altro, come se fosse l'unica presente sulla faccia della terra)).
Ah, a proposito: per me Beningni è un grandissimo personaggio, ma no ho quasi mai riso in tutto lo spettacolo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io apprezzo molto George Carlin, ma qui l'ha fatta decisamente fuori dal vaso:
> potrei tranquillamente argomentare e smontare tutte le singole affermazioni di questo video, basato principalmente sull'ignoranza dei testi sacri e su un'analisi del tutto superficiale e di parte. Mi ci vorrebbe penso tutto il giorno e purtroppo tutto il giorno non ce l'ho. La risposta perfetta a queste considerazioni sta proprio nell'esegesi dei comandamenti fatta da Benigni, per cui ti consiglio di guardarlo, senza pregiudizi.
> Già il fatto che si accomunino il comandamento di "non commettere adulterio" al "non desiderare la donna d'altri" ritenendoli la stessa cosa dimostra che non si è capito molto.
> Poi quella di Carlin è satira dissacrante, e ci sta. L'errore è prendere la satira come significato di qualcosa o peggio, confrontare al satira con una spiegazione critica (son due cose diverse)



ugualmente si potrebbe smontare l'intero monologo di benigni , perchè di inesattezze nè ha dette tante . Sia chiaro non critico le varie divagazioni su etica e morale , ma si sentiva proprio il bisogno di partire dai 10 comandamenti per parlare di certi temi ? alla base dello spettacolo c'è anche una questione di marketing volta a far rivalutare positivamente la figura della chiesa


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Dicembre 2014)

Benigni poesia? Ammazza... se ci metteva un altro luogo comune finiva a parlare delle mezze stagioni. Un incoerente venduto, questo si è dimostrato, soprattutto rapportandolo ai suoi vecchi spettacoli. Una grandissima delusione.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ugualmente si potrebbe smontare l'intero monologo di benigni , perchè di inesattezze nè ha dette tante . Sia chiaro non critico le varie divagazioni su etica e morale , ma si sentiva proprio il bisogno di partire dai 10 comandamenti per parlare di certi temi ? alla base dello spettacolo c'è anche una questione di marketing volta a far rivalutare positivamente la figura della chiesa



Ripeto, sono opinioni personali. Che io non condivido. Io resto convinto del fatto che tu non hai visto il programma, visto che di frecciate alla Chiesa ne ha fatte diverse e mica tanto "leggere" come può sembrare in una prima analisi. La tua critica per altro lascia il tempo che trova, visto che, come ti ho scritto sopra, Benigni ha parlato di questioni etiche e morali ben prima di fare lo spettacolo sui dieci comandamenti, già durante i suoi commenti alla Divina Commedia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> P.S. sempre su carlin: ad un certo punto cerca di ridurre il tutto al "sii sempre onesto e fedele", cosa assolutamente condivisibile tanto è vero che l'ha enunciata, seppur in altra forma e in maniera più estesa un certo signore che si chiamava Gesù di Nazaret, nella seconda parte di quello che noto è il comandamento dell'Amore: Amerai il prossimo tuo come te stesso.



non è esclusiva di un certo signore chiamato gesu di nazaret ma è la regola d'oro della filosofia dell'antica grecia o se più preferisci è l'etica dell reciprocità . Quindi certi temi si possono trattare senza partire dai 10 comandamenti


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2014)

Sì vabbè. Lo spettacolo fatto per far rivalutare la Chiesa. Ma per cortesia, se si evince qualcosa riguardo la Chiesa è che quello che ti insegnano a Catechismo o da altre parti è niente in confronto a quello che realmente è.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Benigni poesia? Ammazza... se ci metteva un altro luogo comune finiva a parlare delle mezze stagioni. Un incoerente venduto, questo si è dimostrato, soprattutto rapportandolo ai suoi vecchi spettacoli. Una grandissima delusione.



si sa che si nasce incendiari e si muore pompieri


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è esclusiva di un certo signore chiamato gesu di nazaret ma è la regola d'oro della filosofia dell'antica grecia o se più preferisci è l'etica dell reciprocità . Quindi certi temi si possono trattare senza partire dai 10 comandamenti



No. Tutti i comandamenti sono innovativi. E se guardavi il programma veniva spiegato.

Il comandamento di Gesù è nato in conclusione quando Benigni ha ricordato che il significato di Dio e della vita è racchiuso in quella frase detta da appunto Gesù che è un'interpretazione della Bibbia.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è esclusiva di un certo signore chiamato gesu di nazaret ma è la regola d'oro della filosofia dell'antica grecia o se più preferisci è l'etica dell reciprocità . Quindi certi temi si possono trattare senza partire dai 10 comandamenti



Questo lo so anche io, ma nel voler ridurre il tutto spinti da un sentimento palesemente "anti-religiosio" forse s'è dimenticato che i suoi principi tanto ben costruiti sono già stati annunciati qualche migliaio di anni prima anche da Cristo stesso...


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì vabbè. Lo spettacolo fatto per far rivalutare la Chiesa. Ma per cortesia, se si evince qualcosa riguardo la Chiesa è che quello che ti insegnano a Catechismo o da altre parti è niente in confronto a quello che realmente è.



.
A mio parere la chiesa, intesa come istituzione, ieri e l'altro ieri non ne è affatto uscita bene, anzi..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No. Tutti i comandamenti sono innovativi. E se guardavi il programma veniva spiegato.
> 
> Il comandamento di Gesù è nato in conclusione quando Benigni ha ricordato che il significato di Dio e della vita è racchiuso in quella frase detta da appunto Gesù che è un'interpretazione della Bibbia.



certi principi non sono ESCLUSIVI della chiesa cattolica , ma sono trasversali tra piu culture , questo è un fatto . Ripeto non sto criticando se sulla tv pubblica si parli di etica e morale o del compenso di benigni , sto solo dicendo che certi temi possono essere trattati in maniera più imparziale o se vuoi più generale


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> certi principi non sono ESCLUSIVI della chiesa cattolica , ma sono trasversali tra piu culture , questo è un fatto . Ripeto non sto criticando se sulla tv pubblica si parli di etica e morale o del compenso di benigni , sto solo dicendo che certi temi possono essere trattati in maniera più imparziale o se vuoi più generale



Oronzo, perdonami, ma forse non sai che nemmeno i DIECI COMANDAMENTI sono esclusivi della chiesa cattolica..
e nemmeno del cristianesimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Oronzo, perdonami, ma forse non sai che nemmeno i DIECI COMANDAMENTI sono esclusivi della chiesa cattolica..
> e nemmeno del cristianesimo.



appunto , lo so benissimo , quindi perchè prendere proprio la versione cristiana ?


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2014)

Che poi il cristianesimo ai tempi di Mosè non c'era nemmeno.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto , lo so benissimo , quindi perchè prendere proprio la versione cristiana ?



Cosa che tra l'altro Benigni non ha fatto, dal momento che ha commentato la versione ebraica...


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2014)

Infatti Benigni ha commentato i comandamenti nella versione ebraica, non cristiana..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Cosa che tra l'altro Benigni non ha fatto, dal momento che ha commentato la versione ebraica...



l'originale ebraico che è alla base dei 10 comandamenti cristiani


----------



## andre (17 Dicembre 2014)

A me è piaciuto parecchio, ben vengano programmi del genere.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'originale ebraico che è alla base dei 10 comandamenti cristiani



:arrampicarsisuglispecchi:

(comunque ripeto: critica fine a se stessa, argomenti già trattati anche con altri testi..!)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> :arrampicarsisuglispecchi:
> 
> (comunque ripeto: critica fine a se stessa, argomenti già trattati anche con altri testi..!)



l'arrampicata sugli specchi è piu la tua se permetti  sto dicendo , per l'n-esima volta se non si fosse capito , è sempre bello un momento di cultura soprattutto quando si trattano temi come etica e morale visto che in italia certi temi sono poco sentiti , ciò che contesto è il punto di partenza (10 comandamenti) che , anche se non vuoi ammattere , è una bella marketta finalizzata a dare una immagine positiva alla religione cristiana . Sarò stato sfortunato io , ma i commenti più frequenti che ho sentito questi giorni sono del tipo : "hai visto quanto sono belli i 10 comandamenti cristiani ? le altre religioni(riferito all'islam) parlano solo di morte per andare in paradiso con le vergini " Ti chiedo sarebbe stato possibile parlare di certi temi senza far riferimento ai 10 comandamenti ? per me si , tanto l'ars oratoria di benigni è cosi efficace che avrebbe reso sublime pure se avesse parlato degli dei greci o dei super eroi marvel


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'arrampicata sugli specchi è piu la tua se permetti  sto dicendo , per l'n-esima volta se non si fosse capito , è sempre bello un momento di cultura soprattutto quando si trattano temi come etica e morale visto che in italia certi temi sono poco sentiti , ciò che contesto è il punto di partenza (10 comandamenti) che , anche se non vuoi ammattere , *è una bella marketta finalizzata a dare una immagine positiva alla religione cristiana* . Sarò stato sfortunato io , ma i commenti più frequenti che ho sentito questi giorni sono del tipo : "hai visto quanto sono belli i 10 comandamenti cristiani ? le altre religioni(riferito all'islam) parlano solo di morte per andare in paradiso con le vergini " Ti chiedo sarebbe stato possibile parlare di certi temi senza far riferimento ai 10 comandamenti ? per me si , tanto l'ars oratoria di benigni è cosi efficace che avrebbe reso sublime pure se avesse parlato degli dei greci o dei super eroi marvel



E' proprio questo il punto che contesto io e che tu non vuoi capire: lo spettacolo è stato molto critico con la chiesa (visto che tu prima parlavi di sponsor alla chiesa e adesso invece mi parli di religione cristiana, mah!). Sono state fatte battute pungenti contro la Chiesa, sono stati commentati i comandamenti nella loro versione ebraica e non in quella cristiana, direi che oggettivamente, gli autori si sono tenuti il più lontano possibile dal voler dare un taglio "cattolico" al testo dello spettacolo ma qui mi si dice che è stato uno spot per la chiesa cattolica. Ora delle due l'una: o non si è visto lo spettacolo o si vuol far finta di non vedere. Se poi il popolino dice "quanto sono belli i comandamenti cristiani" senza aver visto tutto il resto, è un problema del popolino assai limitato intellettualmente o di benigni e degli autori del testo?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto che contesto io e che tu non vuoi capire: lo spettacolo è stato molto critico con la chiesa (visto che tu prima parlavi di sponsor alla chiesa e adesso invece mi parli di religione cristiana, mah!). Sono state fatte battute pungenti contro la Chiesa, sono stati commentati i comandamenti nella loro versione ebraica e non in quella cristiana, direi che oggettivamente, gli autori si sono tenuti il più lontano possibile dal voler dare un taglio "cattolico" al testo dello spettacolo ma qui mi si dice che è stato uno spot per la chiesa cattolica. Ora delle due l'una: o non si è visto lo spettacolo o si vuol far finta di non vedere. Se poi il popolino dice "quanto sono belli i comandamenti cristiani" senza aver visto tutto il resto, è un problema del popolino assai limitato intellettualmente o di benigni e degli autori del testo?



la battuta pungente è stata fatta contro gli uomini di chiesa che trasgrediscono non contro la religione in sè , è come dire che programmi tipo striscia la notizia fanno critica su berlusconi  criticare l'uomo di chiesa peccatore è il minimo visto che "siamo tutti peccatori" per la religione cristiana , ma elogiare i 10 comandamenti equivale a fare pubblicità positiva alla religione cristiana , questo arriva allo spettatore medio che ti piaccio o no e gli autori lo sapevano benissimo , dalla serie un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte : non troppo critici da tirare le ire della chiesa (non l'avrebbero mai trasmesso) e non troppo ruffiani da tirare le ire dei non credenti , roba da ignavi visto che a begnigni piace tanto la divina commedia  Quando benigni ha detto : "e il settimo giorno dio si riposo e guardo alla bellezza di ciò che aveva creato , cielo , monti , mari ecc" l'uomo di scienza (non che io lo sia , sia chiaro) come minimo si sarà fatto una risata visto che cosi dicendo ha bellamente ignorato teoria evoluzionistica ecc.. E torno a ripetere se il vero intento era di trattare l'etica e la morale lo si poteva fare benissimo senza tirare in ballo religione e 10 comandamenti 

benigni vuole parlare di cultura ? la divina commedia lo trovo un ottimo punto di partenza visto che siamo in italia e la divina commedia è l'emblema della cultura nel "bel paese"(cit. divina commedia)

benigni vuole parlare di patriottismo ? essendo in italia , l'esegesi dell'inno nazionale la trovo molto pertinente

benigni vuole parlare di temi etici e morale ? travami il nesso con i 10 comandamenti  avrebbe potuto farlo senza spot alla religione cristiana


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Benigni si è venduto? E allora? è forse un problema nostro? sarà un problema suo.
> Sul dare assunta l'esistenza di Dio ha fatto un bel discorso iniziale: l'affermazione va vista come "considerate l'esistenza di Dio come chiave di lettura di tutto quello che vi sto per dire", anche se non ci credete, fate finta di farlo per due ore, vi aiuterà a capire quello che vi sto spiegando. Mi sembra ben lungi dall'essere una svioliata alla Chiesa (proprio io non riesco a capire come non si possa arrivare a capire che parlare di Dio, anche il Dio cristiano è una cosa che prescinde dalla Chiesa (cattolica tra l'altro, come se fosse l'unica presente sulla faccia della terra)).
> Ah, a proposito: per me Beningni è un grandissimo personaggio, ma no ho quasi mai riso in tutto lo spettacolo.



Quotoquesto messaggio come potrei quotarne altri, per dire che a me le cose che hanno fatto storcere il naso sono le battuttine (e non solo stavolta ma in tutti i suoi spettacoli).

Per il resto ho visto solo 10 minuti ma mi è sembrato un buon programma. 4 mln saranno anche abbastanza ma la prestazione è stata buona.


----------



## Lollo7zar (17 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Contestare serate come queste di Benigni significa che ci meritiamo canale 5. Si può essere d'accordo o meno sul personaggio, sul modo di fare, sul compenso, ma mi sembra innegabile che se la tv pubblica vuole risorgere deve puntare sulla qualità, indipendentemente che ci sia simpatica o meno.



Vogliamo beppe grillo con i suoi spettacoli in cui prende soldi in nero, vergonia!!1!


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la battuta pungente è stata fatta contro gli uomini di chiesa che trasgrediscono non contro la religione in sè , è come dire che programmi tipo striscia la notizia fanno critica su berlusconi  criticare l'uomo di chiesa peccatore è il minimo visto che "siamo tutti peccatori" per la religione cristiana , ma elogiare i 10 comandamenti equivale a fare pubblicità positiva alla religione cristiana , questo arriva allo spettatore medio che ti piaccio o no e gli autori lo sapevano benissimo , dalla serie un colpo al cerchio e uno alla botte : non troppo critici da tirare le ire della chiesa (non l'avrebbero mai trasmesso) e non troppo ruffiani da tirare le ire dei non credenti , roba da ignavi visto che a begnigni piace tanto la divina commedia  Quando benigni ha detto : "e il settimo giorno dio si riposo e guardo alla bellezza di ciò che aveva creato , cielo , monti , mari ecc" l'uomo di scienza (non che io lo sia , sia chiaro) come minimo si sarà fatto una risata visto che cosi dicendo ha bellamente ignorato teoria evoluzionistica ecc.. E torno a ripetere se il vero intento era di trattare l'etica e la morale lo si poteva fare benissimo senza tirare in ballo religione e 10 comandamenti
> 
> benigni vuole parlare di cultura ? la divina commedia lo trovo un ottimo punto di partenza visto che siamo in italia e la divina commedia è l'emblema della cultura nel "bel paese"(cit. divina commedia)
> 
> ...




Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire..


> proprio io non riesco a capire come non si possa arrivare a capire che parlare di Dio, anche il Dio cristiano è una cosa che prescinde dalla Chiesa (cattolica tra l'altro, come se fosse l'unica presente sulla faccia della terra


.

Sull'ultima parte: trovare il nesso tra i 10 comandamenti e temi etici e morale??? ma stai trollando o che?
non vorrei sembrare saccente ma mi sembra che sia scontato, palese ed evidente il nesso tra le due cose. Negarlo vuol dire aver imparato i comandamenti a memoria come fossero una formazione del milan a caso.. Altrimenti di che cosa parlerebbe il decalogo?


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

P.S. ho recuperato una delle battute sulla chiesa dal sito di libero (ma guarda te in che razza di posti devo andare a guardare! )

Una dura frecciata alla Chiesta: «La religione è radicata dentro di noi», dice, «certi preti e certi sacerdoti hanno tentato di sradicarla, ce l’hanno messa tutta, ma non ce l’hanno fatta». 
Proprio un'atto di _propaganda fide_


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire..
> .
> 
> Sull'ultima parte: trovare il nesso tra i 10 comandamenti e temi etici e morale??? ma stai trollando o che?
> non vorrei sembrare saccente ma mi sembra che sia scontato, palese ed evidente il nesso tra le due cose. Negarlo vuol dire aver imparato i comandamenti a memoria come fossero una formazione del milan a caso.. Altrimenti di che cosa parlerebbe il decalogo?



travami il nesso che rende i 10 comandamenti la scelta unica da fare per iniziare un monologo su etica e morale , cosi va meglio ? ti costa tanto accettare che la trattazione di etica e morale non era l'unica finalità dello spettacolo ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> P.S. ho recuperato una delle battute sulla chiesa dal sito di libero (ma guarda te in che razza di posti devo andare a guardare! )
> 
> Una dura frecciata alla Chiesta: «La religione è radicata dentro di noi», dice, «certi preti e certi sacerdoti hanno tentato di sradicarla, ce l’hanno messa tutta, ma non ce l’hanno fatta».
> Proprio un'atto di _propaganda fide_


 la religione è radicata dentro di noi , è cosa buona e giusta , certi preti "peccatori" che le loro gesta hanno fatto di tutto per levarcela ; come ho detto la critica è verso l'uomo di chiesa peccatore mentre la religione viene lodata


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la religione è radicata dentro di noi , è cosa buona e giusta , certi preti "peccatori" che le loro gesta hanno fatto di tutto per levarcela ; come ho detto la critica è verso l'uomo di chiesa peccatore mentre la religione viene lodata



io la vedo come una semplice constatazione, non come una lode, del resto, di contro asserire che la religione non faccia parte della natura umana significa negare più o meno tutta la storia dell'umanità intera. E attenzione, non sto parlando solo di religione nel senso di "credere in un entità superiore" ma in senso di "interrogarsi sull'esistenza di questa entità" cosa che accomuna o ha accumunato tutti gli umani, agnostici e atei inclusi.



> travami il nesso che rende i 10 comandamenti la scelta unica da fare per iniziare un monologo su etica e morale , cosi va meglio



Forse perché stiamo parlando di qualcosa che più o meno conoscono TUTTI? grandi e piccini, italiani e stranieri, gialli verdi rossi e blu? Forse perché parliamo di un decalogo breve in cui, fatta salva l'Alleanza che si instaura tra Dio e l'uomo, suscettibile dell'aspetto "io credo" vs. "io non credo" in cui i principi morali guida sono riconosciuti pressoché dalla grande maggioranza del potenziale pubblico presente e sono condivisi anche da numerossimi ordinamenti e legislazioni laiche? 
Quali avrebbero potuto essere le alternative?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


>



TOTALE !!!


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Dicembre 2014)

Ma a parte la bontà o meno dello show di Benigni, a me pare palese che nemmeno lui credeva in quello che diceva. Non è possibile che un uomo invecchiando cambi completamente la sua visione delle cose. Si è preso soldi pesanti e ha recitato quello che volevano RAI e Chiesa e quello che la maggior parte degli spettatori Rai vuole sentire. Insomma, parliamo del canale dove Fazio fa il Letterman e la Litizzetto fa la stand-up comedian.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> io la vedo come una semplice constatazione, non come una lode, del resto, di contro asserire che la religione non faccia parte della natura umana significa negare più o meno tutta la storia dell'umanità intera. E attenzione, non sto parlando solo di religione nel senso di "credere in un entità superiore" ma in senso di "interrogarsi sull'esistenza di questa entità" cosa che accomuna o ha accumunato tutti gli umani, agnostici e atei inclusi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con la presenza scenica di benigni e con la fama di sommo vate che ha in italia (qualsiasi cosa faccia benigni è arte, pure quella ciofeca di pinocchio ) avrebbe potuto imbastire un monologo su etica e morale partendo pure dalla famossissima frase : "da grandi poteri derivano grandi responsabilità" che il grande zio ben diede a suo nipote peter parker  ma guarda caso benigni e il suo staff hanno deciso di usare i 10 comandamenti


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma a parte la bontà o meno dello show di Benigni, a me pare palese che nemmeno lui credeva in quello che diceva. *Non è possibile che un uomo invecchiando cambi completamente la sua visione delle cose.* Si è preso soldi pesanti e ha recitato quello che volevano RAI e Chiesa e quello che la maggior parte degli spettatori Rai vuole sentire. Insomma, parliamo del canale dove Fazio fa il Letterman e la Litizzetto fa la stand-up comedian.



A parte che la parte evidenziata in grassetto è assolutamente discutibile (quanti casi di conversione conosci? io ne conosco diversi e qualcuno anche di assolutamente incredibile: penso ad esempio a Claudio Canali, frontman dei "biglietto per l'inferno", band progressive rock ai limiti dell'heavy metal che negli anni 70 si era guadagnato il soprannome di Voce del diavolo e che adesso fa il monaco benedettino). 
Sul concetto generale non capisco dove stia il problema: il signor Benigni è un attore e come tale recita una parte scritta tra l'altro da altri, l'ha detto anche lui stesso alla fine della trasmissione che c'era ben poco di suo in quelle parole, ma un attore che deve fare??

Poi continuate a sostenere questa cosa de "la chiesa voleva che" "spot per la chiesa": vi ripeto, se sostenete questo per me il programma non l'avete visto, poi liberi di criticare a prescindere.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> con la presenza scenica di benigni e con la fama di sommo vate che ha in italia (qualsiasi cosa faccia benigni è arte, pure quella ciofeca di pinocchio ) avrebbe potuto imbastire un monologo su etica e morale partendo pure dalla famossissima frase : "da grandi poteri derivano grandi responsabilità" che il grande zio ben diede a suo nipote peter parker  ma guarda caso benigni e il suo staff hanno deciso di usare i 10 comandamenti



Certo, l'uomo ragno è universalmente riconosciuto come testo esempio di etica e morale... va bene dai, chiudiamola qua.
(ah, l'etica dell'uomo ragno io la condivido eh).
Se di una discussione ci fermiamo a contestarne l'origine, senza considerare la discussione stessa, possiamo anche chiudere baracca e burattini qui dentro. (poi possiamo anche aprire una discussione sull'etica dell'uomo ragno, io mi ci butterei a pesce)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Certo, l'uomo ragno è universalmente riconosciuto come testo esempio di etica e morale... va bene dai, chiudiamola qua.
> (ah, l'etica dell'uomo ragno io la condivido eh).
> Se di una discussione ci fermiamo a contestarne l'origine, senza considerare la discussione stessa, possiamo anche chiudere baracca e burattini qui dentro. (poi possiamo anche aprire una discussione sull'etica dell'uomo ragno, io mi ci butterei a pesce)



io contesto l'origine (i 10 comandamenti) non la discussione seguente su etica e morale . L'origine è volutamente di parte e visto che non era strettamente necessaria per parlare di etica e morale avrebbe potuto farne a meno e lo spettacolo sarebbe apparso più genuino e senza doppio fine


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io contesto l'origine (i 10 comandamenti) non la discussione seguente su etica e morale . L'origine è volutamente di parte e visto che non era strettamente necessaria per parlare di etica e morale avrebbe potuto farne a meno e lo spettacolo sarebbe apparso più genuino e senza doppio fine



come si sul dire: la malizia sta negli occhi di chi guarda..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> come si sul dire: la malizia sta negli occhi di chi guarda..



come diceva un appartenente al clero amico di andreotti : "pensare male si fa peccato ma spesso si indovina"


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2014)

Altra frase che mi ricordo di Benigni... "la chiesa meriterebbe una class action per aver confuso sesso e peccato".

Ragazzi, da non credente o comunque da non praticante, adoro il sezionare e razionalizzare ogni cosa che provenga dalle scritture o dal mondo cattolico cristiano ma adesso secondo me si sta facendo un'esagerazione e come quando noto il comportamento complottista pentastellato/animalista/vegano adesso noto un ateismo esasperato: se si fa dell'ateismo una religione siamo tornati al punto di partenza e si è sullo stesso piano di chi è considerato un casa-e-chiesa.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> se si fa dell'ateismo una religione siamo tornati al punto di partenza e si è sullo stesso piano di chi è considerato un casa-e-chiesa.



.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Altra frase che mi ricordo di Benigni... "la chiesa meriterebbe una class action per aver confuso sesso e peccato".
> 
> Ragazzi, da non credente o comunque da non praticante, adoro il sezionare e razionalizzare ogni cosa che provenga dalle scritture o dal mondo cattolico cristiano ma adesso secondo me si sta facendo un'esagerazione e come quando noto il comportamento complottista pentastellato/animalista/vegano adesso noto un ateismo esasperato: se si fa dell'ateismo una religione siamo tornati al punto di partenza e si è sullo stesso piano di chi è considerato un casa-e-chiesa.



Ma non si tratta di estremismo ateo, ma semplicemente cose che viste dal di fuori sono inaccettabili. La Rai dovrebbe smetterla con questa propaganda cristiana. Prima quel fantoccio di Suor Cristina, ora addirittura Benigni, ma è uno scherzo?  E anche lasciando da parte questo discorso e facendo finta che questa non sia propaganda cristiana ma tutta farina del sacco di Benigni (che improvvisamente diventa un inguaribile credente pendente dalle labbra delle sacre scritture) la genialità e la bellezza del suo spettacolo dove sarebbe? Sinceramente, se prendessi un attore teatrale a caso e lo mettessi sul palco a recitare un copione scritto da toh, un ragazzo universitario per dire (per dare un esempio di livello culturale), che differenza ci sarebbe? Nessuna. Anzi, il ragazzo universitario rischierebbe di scrivere anche cose migliori. "La donna che viene creata dalla costola dell'uomo, e che quindi nasce accanto all'uomo in parità e da lui deve essere protetta" prima di tutto è di una banalità impressionante, in secundis cozza con altri scritti sacri.

Io non metto in discussione Benigni, mi piaceva molto quello più giovane e un po' anarchico, metto in discussione il Benigni visto queste sere, che niente altro è che un predicatore simil prete. Insomma, tra il Benigni della "patonza" e quello del divieto di atti impuri io non ho dubbi sul quale sceglierei.


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> "La donna che viene creata dalla costola dell'uomo, e che quindi nasce accanto all'uomo in parità e da lui deve essere protetta" prima di tutto è di una banalità impressionante, in secundis cozza con altri scritti sacri.
> .



Una banalità talmente impressionante da essere scritta nel Talmud..
(ah, sarà banale oggi ma non lo era certo 3500 anni fa.. ma poi siam così sicuri che sia banale oggi?)


----------



## James Watson (17 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non si tratta di estremismo ateo, ma semplicemente cose che viste dal di fuori sono inaccettabili. La Rai dovrebbe smetterla con questa propaganda cristiana. Prima quel fantoccio di Suor Cristina, ora addirittura Benigni, ma è uno scherzo?  E anche lasciando da parte questo discorso e facendo finta che questa non sia propaganda cristiana ma tutta farina del sacco di Benigni (che improvvisamente diventa un inguaribile credente pendente dalle labbra delle sacre scritture) la genialità e la bellezza del suo spettacolo dove sarebbe? Sinceramente, se prendessi un attore teatrale a caso e lo mettessi sul palco a recitare un copione scritto da toh, un ragazzo universitario per dire (per dare un esempio di livello culturale), che differenza ci sarebbe? Nessuna. Anzi, il ragazzo universitario rischierebbe di scrivere anche cose migliori. "La donna che viene creata dalla costola dell'uomo, e che quindi nasce accanto all'uomo in parità e da lui deve essere protetta" prima di tutto è di una banalità impressionante, in secundis cozza con altri scritti sacri.
> 
> Io non metto in discussione Benigni, mi piaceva molto quello più giovane e un po' anarchico, metto in discussione il Benigni visto queste sere, che niente altro è che un predicatore simil prete. Insomma, tra il Benigni della "patonza" e quello del divieto di atti impuri io non ho dubbi sul quale sceglierei.



Per il resto ti ho già risposto sopra, lo stesso Benigni ha detto nel corso della trasmissione: non è farina del mio sacco. Fa l'attore, il suo lavoro è quello di "interpretare una parte".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2014)

Io detesto la veste intellettuale che è stata conferita a Benigni. Benigni non è un intellettuale, non è un pensatore, è un artista, un comico, un attore, quindi detesto che gli si mettano nelle mani argomenti di cultura come Dante o i 10 comandamenti, chiamate piuttosto qualche filologo dell'una o dell'altra cosa, chiamata un Luciano Canfora, per dire... ma Canfora non farebbe gli ascolti di Benigni sebbene sia più competente, Benigni è un grosso prodotto commerciale, la sua indiscutibile bontà artistica purtroppo viene strumentalizzata e asservita alle logiche del marketing ed ecco il risultato. Ecco perché concordo con chi dice che Benigni sia un venduto, concordo con chi lo critichi, perché è la sua figura ad essere inadeguata in certi contesti. 
Tutto questo preambolo *a prescindere* dal contenuto della trasmissione ma adesso trattiamo anche questo... beh, io non l'ho vista tutta, anzi l'ho vista soltanto a bocconi ma concordo con chi dice che Benigni non abbia fatto propaganda religiosa, infatti ha cercato di trattare molto laicamente i 10 comandamenti e ha cercato di affrontare vari temi, etici, morali ecc. a prescindere dalla religione, questa è l'impressione che ho avuto. 
Questa per voi è una buona cosa? Per me no, perché i 10 comandamenti non si possono decontestualizzare dal loro quadro religioso, se di certi temi si vuole parlare davanti ad una platea lo si faccia alla maniera di Carlin o Hicks, perché bisogna fare "intellettualismo etico" sulla base dei 10 comandamenti? Pierre Bayle sosteneva a giusta ragione che ogni discorso etico potesse prescindere dalla morale religiosa, quindi perché se vogliamo parlare di etica la base devono essere i 10 comandamenti? 
A questo punto capisco chi lo accusi di propaganda religiosa sebbene parlando dei comandamenti non sembra averla fatta e sebbene nei confronti della Chiesa sia anche stato critico.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Dicembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Altra frase che mi ricordo di Benigni... "la chiesa meriterebbe una class action per aver confuso sesso e peccato".
> 
> Ragazzi, da non credente o comunque da non praticante, adoro il sezionare e razionalizzare ogni cosa che provenga dalle scritture o dal mondo cattolico cristiano ma adesso secondo me si sta facendo un'esagerazione e come quando noto il comportamento complottista pentastellato/animalista/vegano adesso noto un ateismo esasperato: se si fa dell'ateismo una religione siamo tornati al punto di partenza e si è sullo stesso piano di chi è considerato un casa-e-chiesa.



non è questione di fare dell'ateismo una religione , ma credo sia giunto il momento in cui è possibile parlare di etica e morale emancipandosi dalla relegione . Il pensiero "Non fare agli altri ciò che ti riempirebbe di ira se fatto a te dagli altri" può essere discusso a prescindere se a dirlo sia stato l'amico immaginario barbuto che vive tra le nuvole , la marmotta che confeziona la cioccolata o super man , perchè l'umanità ha raggiunto una certa consapevolezza e non serve un essere superiore che giustifichi l'osservanza di questa o di quella norma .


----------



## ed.vedder77 (17 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io detesto la veste intellettuale che è stata conferita a Benigni. Benigni non è un intellettuale, non è un pensatore, è un artista, un comico, un attore, quindi detesto che gli si mettano nelle mani argomenti di cultura come Dante o i 10 comandamenti, chiamate piuttosto qualche filologo dell'una o dell'altra cosa, chiamata un Luciano Canfora, per dire... ma Canfora non farebbe gli ascolti di Benigni sebbene sia più competente, Benigni è un grosso prodotto commerciale, la sua indiscutibile bontà artistica purtroppo viene strumentalizzata e asservita alle logiche del marketing ed ecco il risultato. Ecco perché concordo con chi dice che Benigni sia un venduto, concordo con chi lo critichi, perché è la sua figura ad essere inadeguata in certi contesti.
> Tutto questo preambolo *a prescindere* dal contenuto della trasmissione ma adesso trattiamo anche questo... beh, io non l'ho vista tutta, anzi l'ho vista soltanto a bocconi ma concordo con chi dice che Benigni non abbia fatto propaganda religiosa, infatti ha cercato di trattare molto laicamente i 10 comandamenti e ha cercato di affrontare vari temi, etici, morali ecc. a prescindere dalla religione, questa è l'impressione che ho avuto.
> Questa per voi è una buona cosa? Per me no, perché i 10 comandamenti non si possono decontestualizzare dal loro quadro religioso, se di certi temi si vuole parlare davanti ad una platea lo si faccia alla maniera di Carlin o Hicks, perché bisogna fare "intellettualismo etico" sulla base dei 10 comandamenti? Pierre Bayle sosteneva a giusta ragione che ogni discorso etico potesse prescindere dalla morale religiosa, quindi perché se vogliamo parlare di etica la base devono essere i 10 comandamenti?
> A questo punto capisco chi lo accusi di propaganda religiosa sebbene parlando dei comandamenti non sembra averla fatta e sebbene nei confronti della Chiesa sia anche stato critico.


----------



## Morghot (17 Dicembre 2014)

A me son piaciute le due puntate, benigni mi piace e mi è sempre piaciuto, chi fa lo scandalizzato per il prezzo mi sa che non ha ancora ben capito in che mondo viviamo, e poi se muntari ne guardagna 2 a benigni possono darne pure 100 di milioni per quel che mi riguarda.

Poi dire che è stata una sviolinata alla chiesa... bah, veramente non ha senso, ha parlato dei 10 comandamenti, sulla chiesa non ha speso una parola penso a parte l'inizio e non che è gli ha leccato il deretano, anzi.

Ovvio poi che anche benigni, come tutti, sta invecchiando, e non può di certo mantenere i livelli di un tempo... a me piace sia il benigni ca**one che le spara di tutti i colori a tutti sia quello più recente, cioè non si può pretendere che rimanga sempre uguale.


----------



## Mou (17 Dicembre 2014)

Sono basito per l'aggressività con cui si parla di questo show. Da un lato, si attacca perché "propaganda cristiana", dall'altro di attacca perché affronta temi etici staccati dalla cristianità... Cioè, mi sembra tutto molto stucchevole. 
Perché Benigni non può recitare l'esegesi dei comandamenti? Se la fa della Costituzione, allora è un costituzionalista servo della repubblica? Se la fa dell'inno, è nemico di Verdi? Se la fa di Dante, è servo delle lettere classiche?
Alcuni mi sembrano barbaradursizzati. Che Benigni risulti antipatico, ok, ma la portata culturale del programma mi pare incontestabile.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sono basito per l'aggressività con cui si parla di questo show. Da un lato, si attacca perché "propaganda cristiana", dall'altro di attacca perché affronta temi etici staccati dalla cristianità... Cioè, mi sembra tutto molto stucchevole.
> Perché Benigni non può recitare l'esegesi dei comandamenti? Se la fa della Costituzione, allora è un costituzionalista servo della repubblica? Se la fa dell'inno, è nemico di Verdi? Se la fa di Dante, è servo delle lettere classiche?
> Alcuni mi sembrano barbaradursizzati. Che Benigni risulti antipatico, ok, ma la portata culturale del programma mi pare incontestabile.



Perchè è l'n-esimo tentativo di rendere commerciale il prodotto religione. E lo fanno prezzolando i vari personaggi. Prima j-ax (mai piaciuto, ma vabbè) che improvvisamente conduce in spettacolo una suora, con tanto di Padre Nostro dopo la vittoria (Ma ci rendiamo conto?!?!  ). Adesso hanno alzato il tiro con Benigni. Senza considerare le varie amenità che i diversi telegiornali propongono "Papa Francesco ha offerto una merendina alla guardia svizzera che gli sorvegliava la stanza!!!! Che bontààà, che umiltààà!!" e tutti al seguito "Questo papa mi piace, questo papa è umile, ecc.".

La Chiesa sta conducendo un'operazione di restyling, ovviamente solo di facciata, e la RAI è semplicemente uno strumento nelle loro mani.

P.S.: Questa incredibile portata culturale dello show continuo a non trovarla sinceramente. Forse rispetto agli altri programmi, non di certo per chi studia/si informa e si fa già da solo una propria idea.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## aleslash (18 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Perchè è l'n-esimo tentativo di rendere commerciale il prodotto religione. E lo fanno prezzolando i vari personaggi. Prima j-ax (mai piaciuto, ma vabbè) che improvvisamente conduce in spettacolo una suora, con tanto di Padre Nostro dopo la vittoria (Ma ci rendiamo conto?!?!  ). Adesso hanno alzato il tiro con Benigni. Senza considerare le varie amenità che i diversi telegiornali propongono "Papa Francesco ha offerto una merendina alla guardia svizzera che gli sorvegliava la stanza!!!! Che bontààà, che umiltààà!!" e tutti al seguito "Questo papa mi piace, questo papa è umile, ecc.".
> 
> La Chiesa sta conducendo un'operazione di restyling, ovviamente solo di facciata, e la RAI è semplicemente uno strumento nelle loro mani.



Hai detto tutto quello che penso


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Dicembre 2014)

ha parlato dei preti corrotti, degli imprenditori corrotti, dei politici corrotti..... le coop rosse non le ha nominate però


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Dicembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto quello che penso



..


----------



## Mou (18 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Perchè è l'n-esimo tentativo di rendere commerciale il prodotto religione. E lo fanno prezzolando i vari personaggi. Prima j-ax (mai piaciuto, ma vabbè) che improvvisamente conduce in spettacolo una suora, con tanto di Padre Nostro dopo la vittoria (Ma ci rendiamo conto?!?!  ). Adesso hanno alzato il tiro con Benigni. Senza considerare le varie amenità che i diversi telegiornali propongono "Papa Francesco ha offerto una merendina alla guardia svizzera che gli sorvegliava la stanza!!!! Che bontààà, che umiltààà!!" e tutti al seguito "Questo papa mi piace, questo papa è umile, ecc.".
> 
> La Chiesa sta conducendo un'operazione di restyling, ovviamente solo di facciata, e la RAI è semplicemente uno strumento nelle loro mani.
> 
> P.S.: Questa incredibile portata culturale dello show continuo a non trovarla sinceramente. Forse rispetto agli altri programmi, non di certo per chi studia/si informa e si fa già da solo una propria idea.



Sul tuo P.S.: è comunque un programma da prima serata della tv generalista, non uno show da tv privata in onda alle 3 del mattino. Benigni non ha compiuto una esegesi da erudito, il suo non era un lavoro da dotto, ma con passione e teatralità ha parlato dei 10 comandamenti. Ripeto, in prima serata! Facendo 10 milioni di telespettatori! La Rai di solito i programmi culturali li mette a notte fonda perché hanno scarso appeal. Benigni ha reso godibile un tema complesso e lontano dal nostro gusto, gli rendo merito.
Sulla Chiesa: sono d'accordo che stia portando avanti una restaurazione della propria immagine, e il condottiero è Papa Francesco. Dopo anni di scandali serviva una pulizia profondissima, e l'umiltà e la semplicità del pontefice sono perfette e per nulla casuali. D'accordo. Suor Cristina era irritante e stucchevole dentro una competizione canora, assolutamente. Ma Benigni non ha fatto recitare padre nostro, ha parlato di un testo con la stessa passione con cui ha commentato l'inno, non risparmiando anche critiche e battute sul Vaticano. Ecco, non mi è parso servile, diciamo.


----------



## James Watson (18 Dicembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sul tuo P.S.: è comunque un programma da prima serata della tv generalista, non uno show da tv privata in onda alle 3 del mattino. Benigni non ha compiuto una esegesi da erudito, il suo non era un lavoro da dotto, ma con passione e teatralità ha parlato dei 10 comandamenti. Ripeto, in prima serata! Facendo 10 milioni di telespettatori! La Rai di solito i programmi culturali li mette a notte fonda perché hanno scarso appeal. Benigni ha reso godibile un tema complesso e lontano dal nostro gusto, gli rendo merito.
> Sulla Chiesa: sono d'accordo che stia portando avanti una restaurazione della propria immagine, e il condottiero è Papa Francesco. Dopo anni di scandali serviva una pulizia profondissima, e l'umiltà e la semplicità del pontefice sono perfette e per nulla casuali. D'accordo. Suor Cristina era irritante e stucchevole dentro una competizione canora, assolutamente. Ma Benigni non ha fatto recitare padre nostro, ha parlato di un testo con la stessa passione con cui ha commentato l'inno, non risparmiando anche critiche e battute sul Vaticano. Ecco, non mi è parso servile, diciamo.



.


----------



## runner (18 Dicembre 2014)

penso che il comico toscano sia uno dei tanti di una lunga lista di persone che è brava a fare una cosa e molto meno a farne altre


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> .


ahahahah

qui da 3:00 in poi si vede fino alla fine, accenna anche ai 10 comandamenti







cmq aldilà di quali fossero le sue reali intenzioni, per quello che ho visto non mi pare dica schifezze. Tocca tanti argomenti interessanti, offre spunti di riflessione, insomma un buon programma.
Ma lasciando stare il discorso religioso che perlomeno ha un senso e se ne può certamente parlare, quello che proprio non capisco è il lamentarsi per il suo compenso. Una cosa senza senso


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (19 Dicembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> penso che il comico toscano sia uno dei tanti di una lunga lista di persone che è brava a fare una cosa e molto meno a farne altre



bravo a comprarsi ville sull'isola di spargi. ne ha una che fa il fumo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Perchè è l'n-esimo tentativo di rendere commerciale il prodotto religione. E lo fanno prezzolando i vari personaggi. Prima j-ax (mai piaciuto, ma vabbè) che improvvisamente conduce in spettacolo una suora, con tanto di Padre Nostro dopo la vittoria (Ma ci rendiamo conto?!?!  ). Adesso hanno alzato il tiro con Benigni. Senza considerare le varie amenità che i diversi telegiornali propongono "Papa Francesco ha offerto una merendina alla guardia svizzera che gli sorvegliava la stanza!!!! Che bontààà, che umiltààà!!" e tutti al seguito "Questo papa mi piace, questo papa è umile, ecc.".
> 
> La Chiesa sta conducendo un'operazione di restyling, ovviamente solo di facciata, e la RAI è semplicemente uno strumento nelle loro mani.
> 
> P.S.: Questa incredibile portata culturale dello show continuo a non trovarla sinceramente. Forse rispetto agli altri programmi, non di certo per chi studia/si informa e si fa già da solo una propria idea.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Dicembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> prendi i 10 comandamenti , falli raccontare con l'ars oratoria di benigni e non mi dire che non è un spot pro chiesa . Si può parlare di filosofia etica e morale senza partire dai 10 comandamenti . Per par condicio dovrebbero trasmettere pure questo


premettendo che faccia ridere, secondo me non ha molto senso paragonare la sua "visione" dei 10 comandamenti a quella di benigni, perchè è totalmente diverso il modo con cui vedono le cose (sempre che carlin ci creda veramente a quello che dice e non vuol fare semplicemente ridere)

Faccio un esempio: nel pezzo che ho intravisto, benigni parlava dell'importanza fondamentale della generazione, perchè essa è la via per permetterci di vivere "per sempre" sulla terra, da padre in figlio. Ogni suo ragionamento è fatto partendo dal presupposto che la vita degli esseri umani è di fondamentale importanza

Carlin in un altro video in cui parla di ambiente,ambientalisti e il pianeta terra in generale, dice che è ridicolo che la gente si dia tanto da fare per salvare/controllare questo e quello, e in generale per salvare il pianeta. Gli umani sono presenti da pochissimo tempo rispetto ai 4 miliardi di vita della terra. L'umanità tra tot anni probabilmente sparirà e il pianeta continuerà a vivere senza alcun problema. La verità è che del pianeta agli umani non frega una mazza, fanno così solo per se stessi, per proteggere il loro habitat.

Di conseguenza è ovvio che uno che abbia questo pensiero trovi assurdi i 10 comandamenti, così come tante altre cose.
Non sono d'accordo su tutto quello che dice, però certe pensate sono pazzesche


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io detesto la veste intellettuale che è stata conferita a Benigni. Benigni non è un intellettuale, non è un pensatore, è un artista, un comico, un attore, quindi detesto che gli si mettano nelle mani argomenti di cultura come Dante o i 10 comandamenti, chiamate piuttosto qualche filologo dell'una o dell'altra cosa, chiamata un Luciano Canfora, per dire... ma Canfora non farebbe gli ascolti di Benigni sebbene sia più competente, Benigni è un grosso prodotto commerciale, la sua indiscutibile bontà artistica purtroppo viene strumentalizzata e asservita alle logiche del marketing ed ecco il risultato. Ecco perché concordo con chi dice che Benigni sia un venduto, concordo con chi lo critichi, perché è la sua figura ad essere inadeguata in certi contesti.
> Tutto questo preambolo *a prescindere* dal contenuto della trasmissione ma adesso trattiamo anche questo... beh, io non l'ho vista tutta, anzi l'ho vista soltanto a bocconi ma concordo con chi dice che Benigni non abbia fatto propaganda religiosa, infatti ha cercato di trattare molto laicamente i 10 comandamenti e ha cercato di affrontare vari temi, etici, morali ecc. a prescindere dalla religione, questa è l'impressione che ho avuto.
> Questa per voi è una buona cosa? Per me no, perché i 10 comandamenti non si possono decontestualizzare dal loro quadro religioso, se di certi temi si vuole parlare davanti ad una platea lo si faccia alla maniera di Carlin o Hicks, perché bisogna fare "intellettualismo etico" sulla base dei 10 comandamenti? Pierre Bayle sosteneva a giusta ragione che ogni discorso etico potesse prescindere dalla morale religiosa, quindi perché se vogliamo parlare di etica la base devono essere i 10 comandamenti?
> A questo punto capisco chi lo accusi di propaganda religiosa sebbene parlando dei comandamenti non sembra averla fatta e sebbene nei confronti della Chiesa sia anche stato critico.


Concordo su tutto. Apprezzo il fatto che Benigni nonostante non sia laureato, è comunque una persona molto preparata, ma il fatto che solo lui viene preso in considerazione, toglie spazio a gente che veramente ne sà di più. Se certe trasmissioni le avessero fatte un Piero o Alberto Angela, non avrebbero preso metà degli ascolti di Benigni, invece lo fa Benigni, che alla fine di buono ha fatto solo quel gran capolavoro de "La Vita è Bella" e tutti lo vanno a vedere. Roberto Benigni, non sarà il male maggiore, però per guadagnarsi il successo, ha cercato anche e soprattutto di dire cose, per far contento il pubblico, tipo le critiche forzate a Berlusconi, programmi tipo questo e così via.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Perchè è l'n-esimo tentativo di rendere commerciale il prodotto religione. E lo fanno prezzolando i vari personaggi. Prima j-ax (mai piaciuto, ma vabbè) che improvvisamente conduce in spettacolo una suora, con tanto di Padre Nostro dopo la vittoria (Ma ci rendiamo conto?!?!  ). Adesso hanno alzato il tiro con Benigni. Senza considerare le varie amenità che i diversi telegiornali propongono "Papa Francesco ha offerto una merendina alla guardia svizzera che gli sorvegliava la stanza!!!! Che bontààà, che umiltààà!!" e tutti al seguito "Questo papa mi piace, questo papa è umile, ecc.".
> 
> La Chiesa sta conducendo un'operazione di restyling, ovviamente solo di facciata, e la RAI è semplicemente uno strumento nelle loro mani.
> 
> P.S.: Questa incredibile portata culturale dello show continuo a non trovarla sinceramente. Forse rispetto agli altri programmi, non di certo per chi studia/si informa e si fa già da solo una propria idea.


Concordo, poi ogni volta che si parla male di quella feccia musicale ed umana di J Ax (che non so per quale motivo ancora lui e Jovanotti nel rap vengano considerati da molti STORIA) non posso far altro che quotare col sangue.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Dicembre 2014)

Discussione tediosa. I 10 comandamenti in versione cattolica non esistono da nessuna parte. Esiste invece la Torah, o “Legge mosaica”, un insieme di 613 mitzvòt, o precetti, date direttamente da Dio a Mosè per il popolo ebraico.
La Bibbia non fa divisioni o distinzioni tra queste leggi e non parla di decalogo. Né nell’Esodo, né nel Levitico, né nei Numeri né nel Deuteronomio (i quattro libri biblici in cui è presente la Torah). Però per i cristiani sembra solo i primi 10 siano importanti. Bene, li avete mai letti nella loro versione originale?
*“Io sono il Signore, tuo Dio, che ti ho fatto uscire dal paese di Egitto, dalla condizione servile.
Non avere altri dèi di fronte a me*.
*Non ti farai idolo né immagine alcuna di ciò che è lassù in cielo, né di ciò che è quaggiù sulla terra, né di ciò che è nelle acque sotto la terra.
Non ti prostrerai davanti a quelle cose e non le servirai. Perché io il Signore tuo Dio sono un Dio geloso, che punisce la colpa dei padri nei figli fino alla terza e alla quarta generazione per quanti mi odiano, ma usa misericordia fino a mille generazioni verso coloro che mi amano e osservano i miei comandamenti".*
Dunque, quindi, ricapitolando: 
1 Javhé non nega l'esistenza di altri dei (del resto gli Ebrei inizialmente erano politeisti, divenendo in seguito monolatri);
2 In pratica non puoi manco dipingere una pietra o un albero, se no Dio si inalbera e vi ammazza pure i discendenti fino alla quarta generazione;
3 Non so voi, ma io in Egitto non ci ho mai messo piede.
Potrei riempire 15 pagine per ognuno di questi "comandamenti" e il risultato sarebbe altrettanto esilarante, ma penso sia sufficiente quanto sopra. Per quanto attiene più specificamente l'oggetto del topic mi associo pienamente alle tesi di [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION].


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 4 milioni di euro...



se con le pubblicità ecc guadagni 2-3 volte la cifra spesa (come sarà sicuramente successo) che c'è di strano?

un pò il modo con cui pagano i cache di sanremo

per la trasmisisone,che dire, bellissima e con moltissimi spunti di riflessione, dietro ci ha messo passione e preparazione. E sicuramente una preparazione lunga e difficile.

ancora una volta ha dimostrato,dopo la recita della divina commedia, di essere un uomo di enorme cultura.


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> prendi i 10 comandamenti , falli raccontare con l'ars oratoria di benigni e non mi dire che non è un spot pro chiesa . Si può parlare di filosofia etica e morale senza partire dai 10 comandamenti . Per par condicio dovrebbero trasmettere pure questo



seriamente paragoniamo la cosa di carlin, che spara 4 cavolate a caso senza troppa riflessione in uno spettacolo dove doveva far ridere a begnini che si è preparato prima?

e poi non mi pare che siano mancate le batteccate alla chiesa


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Una banalità talmente impressionante da essere scritta nel Talmud..
> (ah, sarà banale oggi ma non lo era certo 3500 anni fa.. ma poi siam così sicuri che sia banale oggi?)



dalla costola per dire che sono una stessa carne e che condividono lo stesso destino,e che non si deve calpestare

o un senso molto simile cmq. almeno stando a quanto mi avevano spiegato e avevo letto.


----------

